# Opinions about my guitar project



## Dewhee (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I'm Simone. I'm making a website for helping people to start playing guitar. 









I created a prototype and I'm looking for someone who already has some skills, in order to have feedbacks, opinions...everything would be appreciated! 









The website is called Cleffy and you can try the prototype on https://www.cleffy.it/acoustic-guitar/the-basics/lessons
Everything is totally free!!!

If you guys could write here your ideas, you would be simply awesome! 
For any question, don't hesitate to ask! I'm looking for an active discussion!


Thank you!









Simone


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Make your website like JustinGuitar and change the name of your website from Cleffy to something that sounds less childlike to something that sounds more professional, unless you only want kids looking at the web page.


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

You haven't given us much to comment on.
Put your prototype up so that we can see it and give you feedback.

It will become a chick magnet when you ask a girl out on a date.
You can say, "Come up to my room and I'll show you my guitar project".
That will get them all the time.

Guitar Project = Chick Magnet. YEAH!


----------



## Dewhee (Sep 30, 2015)

skilsaw said:


> You haven't given us much to comment on.
> Put your prototype up so that we can see it and give you feedback.
> 
> It will become a chick magnet when you ask a girl out on a date.
> ...


Ahahah!  I put the link of the prototype on my post! Anyway here is it again: https://www.cleffy.it/acoustic-guitar/the-basics/lessons

Thank you for your reply skilsaw!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

skilsaw said:


> You can say, "Come up to my room and I'll show you my guitar project".
> That will get them all the time.


That's totally true. We keep saying that and they still believe us ;D


----------



## Dewhee (Sep 30, 2015)

amagras said:


> That's totally true. We keep saying that and they still believe us ;D


Ok, I've never tried it out...but It seems I have to!!


----------

